

Facebook Moves Into Its New Campus [Photos] - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/24/facebook-campus/

======
code_duck
I expected something more lush, along the lines of 37 Signals' offices, or
perhaps Twitter or Google's bases. The photos give me the impression of a
spartan and somewhat uninviting place, somewhat like unfinished versions of
various areas in Half Life.

~~~
phatbyte
I completely agree. 37 Signals actually feels more comfortable and where work
can be done, while FB seems a playground for kids.

------
kouiskas
Looks quite depressing, to be honest.

~~~
nodata
Maybe the finished thing will have lighting.

------
click170
I'm a little surprised to see this on HN.. Did I miss some crucial point in
this story? Is their new campus inside a hollowed out volcano complete with
fluffy white cat?

------
dmor
Seems really sparse, and all the furniture looks like it came from Ikea
(although I bet it was actually really expensive)

~~~
flipbrad
"The lines on the ground are supposed to recall factory floor marking" >> Hay
developerz: you're in a factory, now go make me some more highly personal,
normally private data about teenagers! Now!

------
rradu
Looks kind of like the old one, but with smaller enclosures.

------
NIL8
What I got out of this post...

This is one of the worst ways to display images I've ever seen. What a mess!

